# My Grow Room



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my grow area.

First two years ago, before I went to Ecuador







Last week I built some shelves becasue I thought it would give more room... 






Today after I moved all the plants in. Sadly, there wasn't enough room. I think I lost room. I need to build a simular shelf on the oposite wall next month. The shelf is 3 feet x 10 feet. I'm canadian, so I should talk in metric: 1 meter x 3 meters.











Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks good, needs a window though, Eh?!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2007)

do you use a light mover?


----------



## Jorch (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Your collection certainly has grown after working with Ecuagenera!  
Do the plants under your new shelf get enough light?oke:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> do you use a light mover?



I do see a light mover in my future.... But for now, the plants have to suffer until I put up a 4 ft florescent later this week.

Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

Jorch said:


> Do the plants under your new shelf get enough light?oke:



That hopefully won't be there perminant home. They will be fine for a few days, Its actually brighter then it looks. I have the cooler likeing things down there, besseae, draculas and stuff that I don't really care about. Eventually I will put florescent under the shelf and move my masd collection there. Probably in May.

I thought I would have lots of room...

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2007)

The GNYOS show is next week and I think the only thing that will keep my budget in check is the lack of space in the growing area, Eh?!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 14, 2007)

I though building this shelf would give me lots of extra room, I was wrong. Tomorrow is my clubs meeting and I will be bringing lots of things to sell. The rest of my spares I will try to put on Ebay or advertise on this and other forums.

This will diffinitly limit what I buy this spring. Plus I have a bunch of flasks to deflask and compots to break up...

Kyle


----------



## Barbara (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like a good setup, I'm going to need something more effective soon too so thanks for giving me ideas. Lighting is always an issue here in Canada.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 17, 2007)

looks like you have room to walk....so you still have room to buy more plants


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm...I'm trying to figure this out from the pics. It looks like you have the chicken wire shelf floating above a sloped solid surface that dumps out into what looks like a gutter? Is that right? Interesting setup. Great way to solve the water issue in the home. Thanks


----------

